# TMI: pee smells like buttered popcorn



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

I've noticed for the past few weeks that DD's pee smells like buttered popcorn. Did not mention it to anyone and did not really think on it too hard. Then tonight DH says out of the blue that he's noticed his pee smells like buttered popcorn. Now we are kind of freaked out.

Sorry for the TMI, but does anyone know what this is about? We did some googling and all we can find is random posts on low carb websites. DH is a homebrewer, so we can say with certainty that there isnt any low carb eating going on in this house!









Just a little worried that this could be some kind of vitamin deficiency or other weird thing.

It has been very hot here. Could it be dehydration??

XOXO
B


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Do they have any other symptoms or conditions? Ketones can smell like buttered popcorn.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Could it just be that it is more strongly concentrated? I'd go for that before worrying about anything else - and try to notice if it's the same with more fluids.


----------



## BethSLP (Mar 27, 2005)

really no other symptoms I've noticed.

is there any reason to have ketones other than a low carb diet?

XOXO
B


----------



## duckmom (Mar 29, 2007)

OK, this could be a stretch, but I'll share a similar story. I noticed a similar smell with DS's urine when he was a few months old. I, too, researched like mad and even found a 'maple syrup' something-or-other disease (and started to convince myself that that's what DS surely must have...) Turns out it was the (disposable







: ) diaper. Probably some sort of chemical reaction with whatever nasty stuff was in the sposie and the urine. Once I put cloth and/or a gDiaper on him, the odor vanished.

Likely you are much wiser than I was back then and have never used a sposie, but just in case...


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Wierd -- I seem to remember noticing that my DS had a similar smell one time. I can't remember much about the circumstances, though. It just went away.


----------



## Jazzmin (Jun 29, 2006)

My DS2 had butter popcorn poops for the longest time. Both DH and I both smelled it, so it wasn't just my odd sense of smell. We used sposies and CD, so that was not an issue.

DS's poo smelled like buttered popcorn for a good 9 months of his life, but it is gone now. I have no idea what caused it, but he wasn't ever ill so it wasn't caused by anything serious.

Maybe your DC is eating something that causes their pee to smell that way. Certain food make my urine smell funny. Just a thought.


----------

